# undefined symbols



## mkwan (Sep 22, 2001)

when I tried to compile the main.cpp source code I got this message:

/usr/bin/ld: Undefined symbols:
_DisplayResults__Fiici
_Display__Fv
_DoOperation__FiicRi
_Exit__FRc
_GetOperand__FPiPcRc
_GetOperator__Fv
_Stop__Fv
_Thankyou__Fv


I have no idea what to fix or do please somebody help me! this is frustrating!

mkwan

ps. I have put the function declarations in a "headers.h" file.  I also have a functions.cpp file.


----------



## whitesaint (Sep 23, 2001)

I got the "undefined symbols" error alot too (i was working hours on it yesterday i know how frustrating it can be)!   I think its pretty much exactly what it says.  I had a couple of those, i managed to fix all of em except for one.  I fixed them by searching for the main argument/message (Display Dooperation whatever those mean  ) and then finding if they were properly declared/defined.  And then of course see if there is any "undefined symbols" or characters that shouldnt be there.  However i got so frustrated with it, I gave up and am rewriting it from the ground up again.  Hope that helps.

-whitesaint


----------



## monty (Sep 28, 2001)

A symbol in this case means a function name. An undefined symbol means that the compiler can't find the function you are trying to call. Either you aren't linking to a needed library or, if your project has multiply source files, you may be forgetting one. I'm not a C++ person (C, objC) and i don't recognize the function names so I can't help much.

peter


----------

